# Easy to Make Flicker Candles



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is a quick and non-complicated way to make flicker candles for any scene. No electrical knowledge required! 

Halloween Forum - alucard's Album: Flicker Candles for Crypt

Enjoy!


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

*alucard these are awesome . im making some right now i hope they turn out like yours*


----------



## sweets86 (Aug 27, 2009)

That is so cool!!! do you have a step by step manual to go with it?


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

That is awesome. So easy I think I can even do that.


----------



## audible (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, thats great, they look fantastic. I will have a few at my haunt (if I can pull it off and make it look good) this year. I wonder if everyone started out with a very basic yard haunt then saw all these great ideas and changed the whole thing the second year like im doing? So great to have you guys out there.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

sweets86 said:


> That is so cool!!! do you have a step by step manual to go with it?


Ask and you shall receive!

You can find my detailed tutorial at:

Piney Hills Flicker Candles

Enjoy!


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

What a great idea! I may have to try this.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice my friend, very nice!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh These are Nice!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If I can find two strands that aren't so pricey, I'm making these to be the column toppers for my crypt!

Fantastic idea!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> If I can find two strands that aren't so pricey, I'm making these to be the column toppers for my crypt!
> 
> Fantastic idea!


My Crypt is exactly what I was making them for. I will be putting them on the shelves next to the entrance to the crypt.

The candles will sit on the two small shelves next to each column.








By using the flicker bulbs, I don't have to be concerned with the tealight batteries going out.


----------



## Apocalyptic Hamster (Aug 30, 2009)

Great guide. I easily found all of the materials except for the foam board. The local craft stores I checked didn't have anything, and the closest thing I could find was a massive quantity of it (~40 square feet) at a hardware store. Where did you find yours, out of curiosity?


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Apocalyptic Hamster said:


> Great guide. I easily found all of the materials except for the foam board. The local craft stores I checked didn't have anything, and the closest thing I could find was a massive quantity of it (~40 square feet) at a hardware store. Where did you find yours, out of curiosity?


I get my foamboard at Home Depot. It's actually extruded foamboard insulation used in construction, such as insulating houses. You can find it at Lowes too, but it's blue, not pink. Most hardware stores will have it. Be sure not to buy the crappy white stuff. It's not suitable for the job because it is made of large beads. Hope that helps!


----------



## frankie's bride (Aug 19, 2009)

*Writing on PVC - Removable with Acetone*

FYI - Acetone removes the writing on PVC. It won't remove the blue line that ran the length of mine, but hitting that line with a piece of sand paper removed the line. Hope this helps you save a little paint!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

That's a great tip about the Acetone! Those lines are always a pain in the a$$ to remove! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

When I made my candles rubbing alcohol removed all the ink.


----------

